# Lustige, merkwürdige WEBMs, Bilder und GIFs



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juni 2016)

*Frage an die Moderatoren: Sind in diesem Bereich "Funstuff" auch Bilder von Minderjährigen unter 16 Jahren erlaubt?*




That Terrifying Moment When You Realize You're A Cat | hosted on webmshare
cat asking for a stroke | hosted on webmshare


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juni 2016)

*AW: Lustige, merkwürdige, beeindruckende WEBMs und GIFs*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juni 2016)

http://webmshare.com/play/RAe7J



Deutscher Mittelfeldspieler kurdischer Abkunft? - Nein!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juni 2016)

PRIDE Fedor Emelianenko vs Kevin Randleman | hosted on webmshare


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2016)

messi freistoßtor | hosted on webmshare
Tischtennis | hosted on webmshare


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Juli 2016)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Jan. 2017)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Jan. 2017)

Belinda Bencic als Serena.
https://filetrip.net/dl?BwtTRUqjug


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Jan. 2017)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UrjmsFed0A Gitterbettchen? Dass ich nicht lache!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Feb. 2017)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Feb. 2017)

RTL Samstag Nacht - Derrick Stefan Ja, Harry! - Streamable
RTL Samstag Nacht - Olli Dittrich als Butsche Roni Butsche Roni - Streamable
RTL Samstag Nacht - Olli Dittrich als Michael Schumacher Zwei Stühle, Eine Meinung - Michael Schumacher - Streamable
RTL Samstag Nacht Schuhplattler https://filetrip.net/dl?RHFHDhNiAw
RTL Samstag Nacht - Olli Dittrich als Franz Beckenbauer https://www.solidfiles.com/v/yqwvmKeK5njz5

Opa Willi macht die Tür - TV total www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SbSAyDg8oI
Check it out mit Opa Willi - TV total www.youtube.com/watch?v=imVhBSzUl-0
Voll Normaal - Heinz Videothek www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYnttTGQ1Fk


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Feb. 2017)

https://streamable.com/u1mz1 "Die Einsteiger"- Einer raus (Aus dem Jahr 1985 mit den „Supernasen“ Thomas Gottschalk und Mike Krüger)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 März 2017)

*AW: Lustige, merkwürdige WEBMs, Kurzfilmchen und GIFs*

Erste Lektion in der Eselschule www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLeb9VRbz1Q
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXwRgnZ990I Man Goes Crazy Rips off Shirt During Street Interview
www.youtube.com/watch?v=DesT1Jxp0xs Klaus Kinski als Jesus
www.youtube.com/watch?v=R32by29mSsE Funny, Craziest Magic Trick / Prank! Magician Cut in Half


----------

